# 280Z L28E in an 89 240SX, Need Help



## S13240SXprojectcar (Nov 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody could tell me if a S13 FS5W71 5 speed tranny would work with that L28E motor?? The 280z is a complete car, but it looks like crap, and theres too many things wrong with the cosmetics to fix, so i wanted that L28E in my 89 240SX, please help!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the L28 was turbo it might have more Hp, but otherwise the 240's stock KA24 has the same Hp as the L28. So why would you drop in the older engine........ Besides, unless you live in an area with no emissions laws it is illegal to put an older engine in a newer car.


----------



## S13240SXprojectcar (Nov 28, 2007)

that 280z motor has been rebuilt, for racing, but he aint gonna do nothing with it, hes a honda guy, and plus his mom wants it gone, and it does have alot more power than the KA motor now, but i was wondering if the motor would work with my 5 speed, but my friend told me that if it didnt than the bell housing would have to be switched out with the one on the 4 speed. and i could use my 5 speed, and another question i had was would the rear end diff just swap out too, thats the only thing thats iffy to me now.


----------

